# Spot Light



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Looking for a durable hand held type Q-Bean for the boat. 
Don't want to buy something that won't stand up to the abuse of the boat and the salt.
Any suggestions, what do you use and how much do you like it?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

no suggestions, just buy a cheap one and throw it away when it breaks?


----------



## cambosoup99 (Aug 29, 2008)

i got mine from walmart for 70.00. its an HID spotlight that's puts out amazing brightness. its brighter then my car headlights. Downside only last 20min on full charge.. good side is that you can recharge it while using it on the boat if you have 12v cigarette light outlet. I think its made by stanely.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a ton of experience with this and I can tell you you get what you pay for. One good option would be a hard wired light that goes straight to your battery- the rechargeable ones tend to drain the internal battery pretty quick. Get a pro to wire it for you or do it yourself if you are handy. I have had some luck plugging one in to the 12 volt source on my new boat, but then my adapter broke- probably my fault. Over the years I have found that cutting off the plug and hard wiring is the most reliable bet, and I recommend the Q Beam brand. I use mine for night fishing- I like to see what I have on the line in order to know how careful I need to be landing the fish- I'm a lot more ginger with bigger fish than I am with small ones. Take care to avoid saltwater exposure with any connections- that is the key. Ward off corrosion and you will have a reliable light source for navigating and landing fish.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Like said above, Q-beam. As soon as you buy it cut the plug off and put on a couple alligator clips. If the cord isn't long enough, extend it. this is much more reliable than the plug in's.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

That makes sense to me, I will look for something with a sealed beam and make sure it directly connects to a power source. I plan on leaving this on the boat,under the center console so it's ready and available any time I need it.


----------



## floridah2o (Feb 29, 2008)

Q beam is my fav. I like to cut off the ends and install a 20 or 30 amp twist lock plug on the light and outlet under my console wired to my battery. Not for the power draw, but for the twist lock. It's a pain to be using the light and stretch the cord a little too hard, then lights out! That goes for cig plug or gator clips. I guess a trolling motor plug would work too, but I like the twist lock. Just an idea for you to consider... all personal pref.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

"Buy the cheap one and trash it when it breaks," is ok unless it breaks when you need it.

I have a 3 cell flash light in a piece of 3" PVC pipe. The pipe is padded inside and the caps are not glued on but stuck on with stretchy waterproof tape. The batteries are put in upside down so they can't discharge. This is my fail safe. I also have a remote controlled marine spot light.

Remember. Use the spot no more than absolutely necessary and keep you speed low. At high speed, a spotlight is about worthless.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Not fun to be out and have one go out on you. Whatever you buy, get a spare if your going out in the dark time alot. I have a back up Q beam and a VERY bright LED flash light. Quality is the way to go.


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

just used a light that you prefer and be wise to choose, have a nice trip...


----------



## Portofino (Dec 8, 2010)

I use the same light I use for scuba diving. I don't have to worry about cords or getting it wet, but I do have to keep an extra set of batteries on hand.


----------



## Capt Rick (Jan 6, 2008)

I've had the same problem with boat spot lights for years but have finally found the perfect portable spotlight, it's made by Streamlight and is the Waypoint model.
I was gator hunting last fall with a friend of mine who had this LED cordless spotlight that was suprisingly small and super bright, we could see gator eyes half a mile down the river. Has a high and low beam setting along with a strobe setting for emergencies.
It's LED and runs on 4 "C" batteries that last forever and comes with a 12 volt charger cord as well.
This will be the last spotlight for hunting and boating that you will ever buy ! (appx $70.00 online) ! :thumbup:
http://www.bing.com/search?q=waypoint+spotlight&form=MSNH14&qs=n&sk=&x=117&y=25

Good Fishin' and Divin',
Capt Rick


----------



## pmurphy (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a Black and Decker LED spotlight. Got it at WalMart for twenty bucks. It has a high and low setting and batteries lasts forever. Super bright too.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice...I'll check that out.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Streamlight-449...4971374?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item53e20fcaee


got one on the way.


----------

